# OK Yankees...N. Georgia board is back in business



## spongebob (Sep 9, 2004)

This will get it going...


----------



## spongebob (Sep 9, 2004)

oops, there goes my rating...


----------



## HardCoreHunter (Sep 9, 2004)

You don't know what you are getting into.  You do remember that we carry weapons while at the club?


----------



## WildBuck (Sep 9, 2004)

I hope this yankee has a good report by Monday.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 10, 2004)

*Now lookie here Spongebob,*

I ain't a takin' too kindly to your references of us North Georgia boys.    

I think you might be one of them thaere instant-gators or agi-taters. : 

NOW THEN, are the acorns fallin' good where you are at?   

Al


----------



## HMwolfpup (Sep 10, 2004)

*you have to understand*

Spongebob is a gamecock and has to talk about something besides football since they dawgs are headed to the chicken coup for a little snack.


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 11, 2004)

Its gonna be a fight this aftenoon. Hope the dawgs prevail.


----------



## spongebob (Sep 12, 2004)

*Have you ever seen a yankee chicken eat crow?*

Well all I can say is after Saturdays carolina train wreck I wish UGA luck...I like 'em better than FLA, TN,.  Sure glad I was in the woods and not watching, maybe next year....


----------



## HMwolfpup (Sep 13, 2004)

spongebob said:
			
		

> Well all I can say is after Saturdays carolina train wreck I wish UGA luck...I like 'em better than FLA, TN,.  Sure glad I was in the woods and not watching, maybe next year....



That's very gracious of you.  After that first half, I was worried up til the end of the game. UGA has always been a second half team, but Carolina came to play and I wasn't so sure they were going to give us a chance in the second half, but luckily Green settled down and everything started to fall into place. I hope we get our act together soon, or some one is going to take advantage of our first half follies.


----------



## WildBuck (Sep 13, 2004)

I said i hoped i would have a good report so here goes. The acorn were falling around every white oak tree that i saw . I hunt Chattooga County. The persimmon trees were loaded but not falling much yet and there was very few muskidimes. I sat 12 hours in a tree Saturday and no deer. I slept late Sunday morning and got in my tree stand about 8:50 and at 9:24 i shot a spike. It wasn't big but it is good eating. The turkey population is up quite a bit. I saw three different flocks, Hens and this years poults. (come on Turkey season).


----------

